# San Antonio, Texas Female Vizsla for adoption



## dawnsmith1169 (Apr 9, 2013)

She came on our property about 3 months ago. We cannot find her owner. I need to find her a good home.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish we could take her . Good luck finding her a good home. You've done more than many would taking care of her for three months. If you don't find her an owner here on the forum the Texas Vizsla Rescue might be able to help you. 

http://www.texasvizslarescue.org/index.html


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Dawn,

If no one on the forum is interested (though I suspect a few will be) you should contact Texas Vizsla Rescue at [email protected].

Do you have any pictures and a guess on her age?

Thanks for taking the time to find her a home!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you use facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/TexasVizslaRescue
You need to post a picture of her.
These dogs are always tempting for me.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dawn, absolutely post a picture of her if you can on here and give any details you may have on her (age, spayed, temperment, etc) and I fully expect that you will have individuals interested. A picture may help lead to her owner as well- if she's been gone for 3 months I suspect someone is missing her.

The Texas V Rescue will be able to help you out as well. Both the rescue and the forum should be great resources!

Also, did you have her checked to see if she had a microchip?


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

If you need help, I can get a hold of the regional coordinator (who covers Texas and can get things in motion) very easily as well.


----------

